# TinBoats Trivia Poll



## FishingCop (Jun 5, 2011)

Vote for your favorite topic for Tinboats Trivia.

You may vote for up to four topics and may change your vote at anytime before the the poll ends in 10 days.

Write in a topic here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19910

If you don't play, join in now and play at: TinBoats trivia - https://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html 

We need more players to stop Popeye, Capt Ahab, Redbug and Revrat and a few others from their winning ways   Go to the game, go to "standings" then, "hall of Fame" to see who dominates each week 

Let's get some more players....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the fact that the options in the poll allow us to vote for the same categories multiple times


----------



## redbug (Jun 6, 2011)

could you add a spot to vote for movies????
i was always found of the " crap that redbug don't know" 
never felt bad when i sucked


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 6, 2011)

2 spots for movies and 2 for history? typo?


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 6, 2011)

fixed the duplications but lost the votes after doing so ... Please vote again....


----------



## 200racing (Jun 22, 2011)

:?: can this or another link be pinned on the front page to make it easy to find :?:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 22, 2011)

200racing said:


> :?: can this or another link be pinned on the front page to make it easy to find :?:





You can just add this to your watched topics


----------



## 200racing (Jun 22, 2011)

[
You can just add this to your watched topics[/quote]

the #-o smilie was invented for blatent overlooks like mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 22, 2011)

No problem - I am just hesitant to add too much to the top or home page becuase then it gets so cluttered you cannot find anything there either


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2011)

I need to place a formal complaint about the 50's music category, it discriminates against people born in the 70's or later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> I need to place a formal complaint about the 50's music category, it discriminates against people born in the 70's or later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


What a cry baby


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I need to place a formal complaint about the 50's music category, it discriminates against people born in the 70's or later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Nope it is a valid complaint!!!! A cry baby would complain about the spelling category which discriminates against people such as ME!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2011)

I get movies on sunday so I aint sayin a thing


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2011)

redbug said:


> I get movies on sunday so I aint sayin a thing




A very smart man there! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 25, 2011)

Can we get a category about my ex-wives?? It would prob'ly be a good one for everybody else, I sure didn't have the right answers.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2011)

hossthehermit said:


> Can we get a category about my ex-wives?? It would prob'ly be a good one for everybody else, I sure didn't have the right answers.



:LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 13, 2011)

Bringing it back up to see if we get any more votes or write in topics???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2011)

How about Eastern European literature

Tolsoy, Chekhov that sort of stuff?

If not, then Movies seen by Capt. Ahab


----------



## redbug (Jul 15, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> How about Eastern European literature
> 
> Tolsoy, Chekhov that sort of stuff?
> 
> If not, then Movies seen by Capt. Ahab


i like the movie idea but no chick flicks i heard you like them


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 15, 2011)

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > How about Eastern European literature
> ...




:shock: LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2011)

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > How about Eastern European literature
> ...




Shhhhh, that was our little secret [-X


----------



## redbug (Jul 15, 2011)

I cried watchin old yeller


----------

